# و ماذا بعد؟



## Waiting+Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد

كيف يمكن للعابرين ان يعيشوا حياتهم مع الرب فى ظل
التعصب المحيط بنا؟
واى الكنائس تقبلنا؟
وما هى الخطوه التاليه بعد قبول السيد المسيح مخلصا؟
كل ما أريده انا أحيا حياه 
شبه طبيعيه

دمتم بود



​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا حبيبى ، الدنيا كلها مقلوبة ، وإبليس بيغربل المؤمنين ، مثلما قال الرب

فكلنا فى أيام ضيقة عظيمة ، وألام ، وإضطرابات ، وحروب وأخبار حروب ، أيام حيرة وإنقباض

فلا تطلب أموراً عظيمة ، إنظر ماذا قال الرب للقديس باروخ ، عندما شكى من أنه لا يجد راحة ، فقد قال له :

وأنت فهل تطلب لنفسك أموراً عظيمة ، لا تطلب ، لأنى جالب شراً على كل ذى جسد، وأعطيك نفسك غنيمة فى كل المواضع التى تسير إليها

++ وقد كان ذلك قبل السبى

وفعلاً أعطاه الله نفسه غنيمة

++++++++++ فلا نطلب الراحة فى هذه الأيام الفظيعة ، بل نطلب أن يعطينا أنفسنا غنيمة ، فنخرج من هذه الحياة على خير

يكفينا أن نكسب أنفسنا

ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم وخسر نفسه

++ هذا ما نطلبه نحن لأنفسنا فعلاً ، ولا أكثر*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*أشكرك أخ مكرم
وانا لا اطلب لنفسي سوي ان اعرفه اكثر
مازال هناك الكثير الذى لا اعلمه
ولا اظن انى سأتعلمه وحدى
دمت بود
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد​
> 
> كيف يمكن للعابرين ان يعيشوا حياتهم مع الرب فى ظل
> التعصب المحيط بنا؟
> ...


 

*"أجتهدوا ان تدخلوا من الباب الضيق" في ظل ما يحيط بنا من مصاعب وضيقات وتعصب يعصف مضجع راحتنا، لابد وان نكون أقوياء كي نجتاز، لكن نجتاز ماذا؟ نحافظ على ماذا؟ *

*1- نجتاز الخوف والشك والرهبة من العالم، وثقتنا يجب أن تزداد وتتأصل في ذلك الذي غلب العالم...*
*2- نحافظ على أيمان صحيح صادق نابع من قلب مؤمن ولا تشوبه او تكدر صفوه اصخاب المجتمع وقشوره وحتى قسوته...*

*الرب يبارك كل عابر وأتمنى ايمان صادق لعبور حقيقي من الظلمة الى النور*

*تحياتي*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *أشكرك أخ مكرم
> وانا لا اطلب لنفسي سوي ان اعرفه اكثر
> مازال هناك الكثير الذى لا اعلمه
> ولا اظن انى سأتعلمه وحدى
> ...



+++
*
نعمة عظيمة أن الإنسان يقرأ

فالكتب ترد على كل ما يخطر على البال من أسئلة ، فى كل المجالات بلا إستثناء

ونعمة عظيمة يعيشها هذا الجيل ، وهى إمكانية البحث على الإنترنت والعثور على الكتب وتحميلها وقراءتها متى أردت 

وتوجد منتديات مسيحية كثيرة ، بكل منها قسم للكتب من كل الأنواع

ومنها كتب متخصصة فى الرد على أسئلة الناس (وهذا عنوان لسلسلة عظيمة للبابا شنوده ، تجمع بين العمق الشديد والبساطة الشديدة)

وللبابا شنوده أيضاً سلسلة كتب لاهوتية فى منتهى الروعة ، ويمكن تحميلها من المنتديات المسيحية كلها

يعنى المعرفة سهلة الوصول جداً

كما توجد كتب تحوى خبرات وإرشادات روحية ثمينة 

فكل شيئ متاح وسهل 

إقرأ ، وإفهم  ، فعندنا القراءة ليست غاية فى ذاتها ، بل وسيلة للفهم ، وهذه متعة عظيمة
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا ايضا عابر و أعاني من نفس المشكلة لكن كلام الاخوين مكرم و فادي صح مئة بالمئة .
انا كذلك أحس هكذا لكني دائما أقول لطالما المسيح يسكن قلبك و صلاتك لا تنقطع , اذا كل مكان كنيسة . و صدقني لا مستحيل مع المسيح .
*


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*هو يعني أيه كلمة عابر ؟*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هو يعني أيه كلمة عابر ؟*​


*يعني عابر من ظلمة الإسلام إلى نور المسيح (متنصّر) .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشاكل العابرين كثيرة جدا ولا يجدون من يقفون بجانبهم


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هو يعني أيه كلمة عابر ؟*​


 

*العابر يا توين هو العابر من الظلام للنور أى من كان خارج حظيرة المسيحى و انضم لنا بالعربى يعنى من كان غير مؤمناً بالمسيحية و بالسيد المسيح له كل المجد ثم انار الله قلبه و عيونه.*

*و بشتغل الفرصة و أقول لكاتب الموضوع أوى أهلا بيك و اهم شئ انك خلصت نفسك من براثن الشيطان و ربنا سمح انى عنيك تشوف النور و كلنا فى الضيقات بس كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك ربنا موجود.*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (2 ديسمبر 2011)

If you are feel lonly because you pass over from darkness let the bible only friend to you don't leave it is the best friend and braying the Agpya have 7 brayres .......! just do it and you will never ever feel lonly ....! don't forget to read about the explination of some bibels chapters like Mathieu ,Marcos Look as ,John


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*سؤالي ليس عن معني كلمة *
*بل عن طبائع وخصائص هذه الكلمة .... وما تحمله من معاني  *​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشكركم جميعا على الردود الجميله
ولكن للتوضيح فقط,,,,انا فتاه 
وقد تركت منزل عائلتى حتى لا يكتشفوا الامر
ومن حيث أتيت لا يوجد مسيحيين على الاطلاق
و الان لا يوجد لدى اصدقاء مسيحيين لانى اخاف من تورط اى انسان معى فى المشاكل
أحس بوحده شديده
وكل ما أملك هو كتاب الله المقدس وهو مرجعى الاول
وبالنسبه للكتب فلا اعلم من اين اشتريها ولمن أقرأ
وهناك الكثير من المفاهيم التى لا اعرفها بعد لذلك اجد صعوبه فى فهم الكثير من المواقع
خاصة التى تمثل طائفه بعينها
وانا لا اعلم كثرا عن الطوائف
انى اتبع المسيح فقط كما فى الكتاب المقدس
أعتذر عن الاطاله
دمتم جميعا بمحبه



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*1. في البداية اريد ان اعرف اين تسكنين إن كنت قد تركتِ بيتك وانتي فتاة.
2. بالنسبة للكتب هذا يتوقف على مكانك ، فلو كنتي في مصر سنسألك عن المحافظة وعليه نحدد لك المكان.
3. بالنسبة لاي شيء لا تفهميه اسألي فيه هنا ولا تترددي.

*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *1. في البداية اريد ان اعرف اين تسكنين إن كنت قد تركتِ بيتك وانتي فتاة.*
> * 2. بالنسبة للكتب هذا يتوقف على مكانك ، فلو كنتي في مصر سنسألك عن المحافظة وعليه نحدد لك المكان.*
> * 3. بالنسبة لاي شيء لا تفهميه اسألي فيه هنا ولا تترددي.*




أسكن وحدى وأنا فى مصر تحديدا (القاهره)
:flowers:


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> أسكن وحدى وأنا فى مصر تحديدا (القاهره)
> :flowers:​


 
*طيب، يبدو انك تفهمين العامية المصرية ، طيب جميل جداً، بالنسبة لأنك تسكنين وحدك فهذا لابد من حسابات له وانصحك بالمتابعة مع الأخت *** أو أخت اخرى بشأن اي امور خاصة ، بشأن الكتب تستطيعين نزول إلى " مسرة " وتسألين على مكتبة اسمها " مكتبة المحبة " وهناك ستجدي كتب تفيدك جداً وهناك مكاتب أخرى ، او ادخلي اي كنيسة واشتري منها كل شيء تريديه ..*


*وكما قلت لك بالنسبة للمعلومات فهنا سيفيدوكي بشأن المعلومات جداً..*


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرجاء المتابعة والتواصل علي الخاص .... بحرص وتحفظ*
*ورنا يدبر الأمور*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*مجرد تنبيه صغير
المكتبات المسيحية ، العامة أو التى فى الكنائس ، يتواجد بها مراقبين من الكلاب البوليسية 

أقول ذلك عن خبرة كبيرة نتيجة ظروف خاصة جعلتنى أتعامل على نطاق واسع مع كل هذه المكتبات

فلا يجب أن يتعامل أحد ببساطة فى هذه الأماكن ، ولا يسأل أسئلة توحى بأته غير مسيحى

+++ والأفضل هو اللجوء للكتب من على النت

ويمكن أن تكون البداية من كتب البابا شنوده ، لسهولة إسلوبه ووضوحه

وخير معين فى ذلك ، هو أخونا الحبيب مولكا ، فهو قادر على الإمداد بالروابط كلها فوراً
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 ديسمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> مشاكل العابرين كثيرة جدا ولا يجدون من يقفون بجانبهم


 

*نحن نحاول جهدنا اخي الحبيب - اذكر لنا المشاكل وسنحاول مساعدتك!*


----------



## esambraveheart (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *سلام و نعمة رب المجد*
> 
> 
> *كيف يمكن للعابرين ان يعيشوا حياتهم مع الرب فى ظل*
> ...



* مرحبا بك في عالم المضطهدين المرفوضين من العالم كله و ليس فقط من فئة دينية متعصبة بعينها..*
*من يقبل المسيح عزيزى يقبل ان يتشبه به .. و عليه ان " يحمل صليبه " و يتبع المسيح ..و حمل الصليب يعني " الام الجسد و النفس التي سيتسبب فيها هذا العالم حتما للمؤمن بالمسيح "...فنحن كما قال لنا المسيح لا ننتظر راحة في هذا العالم و لا نعيم و لا كرامة ..لاننا نعلم تماما اننا سنهان من اجل اسم المسيح و نكون مضطهدين و مرفوضين حتي ان كل من يقتلنا يظن انه يقدم خدمة لله .*
*لذلك .. فنور المسيح الذي دخل قلبك سيكون حتما مكروها وسط ظلام عالمك و عالمنا و لكن يكفيك و يعزيك ان النور يسكن قلبك سواء تمتعت بحرية ممارسة عقيدتك ام لا و سواء تمكنت من الذهاب للكنيسة بحرية ام لا .*
*فارق واقعي بيننا و بينك كعابر و يجب ان تتقبله بصدر رحب و رضي و قناعة و لا تنزعج منه لانك لست و لسنا سببا فيه بل عالمنا المظلم هو السبب فيه ..و هذا الفارق هو كالاتي : *

*نحن ولدنا مسيحيين ..و برغم رفض العالم المحيط بنا لنا الا اننا فرضنا وجودنا عليه منذ البداية باختيارنا للمسيحية منذ البداية و منذ مولدنا فلم يجد عالمنا مفرا - ازاء ايماننا القوى - من ان يتقبل وجودنا كارها و علي مضدد و ان يدرب نفسه علي التعايش معنا رغم انفه لاننا صرنا واقعا لا يستطيع ان ينكره و ايضا لا يستطيع ان يلغيه او يمحوه ...الا ان هذا لا يمنع اضطهاده لنا و رغبته الجامحة في محونا و ابادتنا .*

*انت كعابر ..  و كل عابر ..كنتم فريسة جاهزة للالتهام  في فم الذئب بحكم مولدكم كمسلمين او كملاحده ..و لكن لان الفريسة انتزعت انتزاعا من فم الذئب بايمانكم بالمسيح فيجب ان تعلم تمام العلم ان الذئب الان " غاضب .. ساخط .. ثائر " و يريد استرداد فريسته و وليمته باي شكل او تدميرها كلية و هذا هو الطبيعي و المتوقع..و لهذا فالعالم يطلب دمكم اكثر لانكم كنتم " سابقا " شركاء في ظلمته و الان - و علي غير ارادته و توقعاته لكم - اصبحتم شركاء في النور ..و هذا هو ما لم يعتاده العالم و ما يرفض ان يقبله لا طواعية و لا حتي كرها .. و لهذا فحياتكم السابقة كشركاء  في الظلمة تدفعون عنها " ضريبة " الان للعالم ليترككم في حالكم  بعد ان نقضتم عهدكم معه و صرتم شركاءا في النور ..و هذه الضريبة تتمثل في تلك المضايقات و هذا الضيق الذي تتعرضون له من انعدام لحرية ممارسة العقيدة و الاستمتاع بالحياة طبيعية و كان زلزالا لم يحدث و لم يغير حياتكم و يقلب بيئتكم كلها راساعلي عقب.*

*هذا هو الفارق عزيزى بصراحة و بساطة ..فتقبله برضي و لا تتذمر و انعم بنور المسيح الذي سكن قلبك و لا تنتظر راحة في هذا العالم بسبب ايمان بل انتظر نعيما ابديا في ملكوت الله بسبب ايمانك و ثباتك علي ايمانك برغم الضيقات .*
*خالص محبتي*​


----------



## esambraveheart (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *وبالنسبه للكتب فلا اعلم من اين اشتريها ولمن أقرأ *​



*و لماذا تشترين و تكلفي نفسك ؟؟؟*
*خلاص الله مجاني و نحن نلناه مجانا ..و كما اخذناه مجانا لابد ان نعطيكي اياه مجانا ايضا.*
*لا تكلفي نفسك جنيها واحدا ..ضعي اسماء الكتب ( او محتواها الفكرى و الروحي)  التي ترغبينها و ساجلبها لك في صورة ملفات   word او  pdf  للقراءة علي جهازك او علي موبايلك .*
*و اي استفسار يدور في راسك ضعيه هنا لنجيبك عليه.*​


----------



## prayer heartily (2 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا معاكي واجرك عظيم في السما لانك اختارتي ايمانك بالمسيح 
تشجي وتقوي وانتظري الرب 
ومتخافيش
الرب حنون جدا وعارف درجه احتمال البشر ومش ممكن هيتركك تتعبي لاجل ايمانك واختيارك ليه وهو مش يساندك ويقويكي ويعطيكي بل سيعطيكي قوه وتعزيه وبركه كبيره جدا من عنده


----------



## أنجيلا (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *اشكركم جميعا على الردود الجميله
> ولكن للتوضيح فقط,,,,انا فتاه
> وقد تركت منزل عائلتى حتى لا يكتشفوا الامر
> ومن حيث أتيت لا يوجد مسيحيين على الاطلاق
> ...



*كان ممكن ان تتابعي حياتك مع اهلك وتكونين مسيحية في السر!! 

عموما عزيزتي اقرائي بالاول الكتاب المقدس وابدئي بالعهد الجديد 
بالنسبة للكتب ستجدين كل شيء مجانا على النت
وهنا في المنتدى يوجد قسم الكتب المسيحية
ستجدين فيه مجموعة رائعة من الكتب
ولتكن بدايتك من هذين الموضوعين
2050 كتاب مسيحي متنوع (لينكات مباشرة)
 المكتبة المسيحية العامة

ربنا معاكي ويختارك الافضل*


----------



## MAJI (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ولا ننسى ان نصلي ونعمل ما نستطيع فعله من اجل ان تتغيير دساتير دولنا لتسنين قوانين تحمي العابرين وتفعيلها لتسود الحرية في بلداننا وحينئذ لاتكون هناك اي مشكلة من هذا النوع . 
  حكوماتنا هي سبب هذه المشكلة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> ولا ننسى ان نصلي ونعمل ما نستطيع فعله من اجل ان تتغيير دساتير دولنا لتسنين قوانين تحمي العابرين وتفعيلها لتسود الحرية في بلداننا وحينئذ لاتكون هناك اي مشكلة من هذا النوع .
> حكوماتنا هي سبب هذه المشكلة


*
للأسف يا ماجي ...الامر أكثر تعقيدا من مجرد سن قوانين و حكومات . المجتمع كله  لا يتقبل فكرة العبور لأنة مجتمع أسلامي . هنا تكمن المشكلة *


----------



## MAJI (4 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *للأسف يا ماجي ...الامر أكثر تعقيدا من مجرد سن قوانين و حكومات . المجتمع كله لا يتقبل فكرة العبور لأنة مجتمع أسلامي . هنا تكمن المشكلة *


نعم المجتمع معقد لكن عندما توضع قوانين تعاقب كل من يضطهد عابر وخاصة اذا كانت العقوبات شديدة سوف لا يتجرأ احد من المجتمع بمضايقة العابر حتى ولو رفض المجتمع فكرة العبور فليرفضها هو حر المهم ان العابر ايضا حر .
ولا تيأسوا فهناك مسلمين يؤيدون حرية العقيدة وهم كثر ولربما يصلون الى مستويات تمنحهم صلاحيات التغيير .
لنصلي ليكون التغيير قريبا


----------



## bashaeran (5 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم انا كمسيحي اجيبك رغم اني ربما لا اشبعك تفكيرا لوصول الى ما تريد ان تصل اليه ؟
المسيحية هي طريق الى الخلاص لكن هذا الطريق ليس سهل و معباء اي لكي تصل وجهتك الى الطريق المعباء يجب ان تمر بالمراحل وانت حافي تدس الاشواك وتمشي على الصخور وتعيش مع الذئاب اي ان تكون كالحمل . صحيح لكل انسان غرائزه ودوافعه وميوله لكن الديانا اي الدين اي الاتحاد مع الله يمر بكل طرق وانت تقول بانك عابر ولا تقسوا  في فكرك بان المسيحين يعيشون بالسلام لانهم يمرون بالطرق  عديدة لوصول الى الطريق المعبء لان من يريد ان يحي يجب ان يضحي ويقبل ويحب ويداوى ويخفر وبالاخر يفرح  والرب يقول اولون يصبحون اخرون واخرون يصبحون اولون ؟ واشكرك لو تقبلت رائي


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا ليكوا ع النصائح المفيده
وانا بحترم رأى الكل
و ربنا موجود يحمى أولاده ف الأيام العصيبه دى
انا واثقه انه عينه على كل واحد فينا دلوقتى 
بالامه وبمشاكله 
حاسس بينا كلنا
وخلاصه قريب
ليك المجد يارب للابد
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*وجود القانون شيئ جميل

ولكن تطبيقه هو المطلوب ، وليس فقط وجوده

وما عايشناه وعايشه أباؤنا ، منذ وجود نظام القانون المدنى (أى الذى يطبقه رجال قانون وليس رجال شريعة وبحكم قانون مدنى وليس تشريع دينى) وحتى الآن ، هو أن الذين يطبقون القانون هم أهم من مجرد وجود القانون

فجهات التحريات ، إن كانت فاسدة ، فلفقت تحريات خطأ (مثلما فى الكشح 1)، أو لم تقدم تحريات نهائياً (مثلما حدث فى الكشح 2) ، فحيئذ سيصعب إصدار حكم

ووجود قضاة فاسدون ، يتغاضون عن عدم قيام رجال التحريات بواجبهم ، وبدلاً من محاسبتهم ورؤساءهم قضائياً ، فإنهم يلغون القضية كلها لعدم وجود تحريات ، مثلما حدث فى الكشح ، وما زال يحدث

+++ فالنظام الحياتى كله فاسد ، لأنه تحت سيطرة جماعة فاسدة ، يحكمون شعب تمت تصفية عقله وضميره ، بأحكام دين فاسد

++ ولا حل ، سوى الإختيار الشخصى لكل واحد ، مابين كسب الدنيا وخسارة الأبدية ، أو كسب الأبدية وخسارة الدنيا
*


----------

